# What do clogged pores look like?



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

The reason I ask is because i've been using EDM's finishing powder but the problem is now i have very small bumps on my cheeks. Not big ones, they're not red, they're not full or white but I can feel them when I wash my face. I have been getting more minor red bumps on my chin area but I'm not sure if its the powder.

I do have very oily skin but have been the only of out of five children not to get plagued with acne. Everyone else has it but not me. I rarely have major break out and only maybe once a year do I get a major zit.

It might also be my blotting sheets (Clean n Clear blue sheets) but I can't bear to go without them since they're the only thing that won't leave a vague powder behind.


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

This is what they look like:












picture to the left


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

If you do have clogged pores this might help on how to get rid of them:

What to use on clogged pores Salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide?


----------



## laurreenn (May 2, 2008)

actually, i use EDM and i'm getting those small bumps too. they're not acne (they're not red or inflamed) but they are clustered and noticeable.


----------



## chic_chica (May 2, 2008)

maybe u are just allergic to the EDM. I remember once i wore this really large dangly earring...which was touchin the side of my face...and i got all these little tiny bumps on my skin. I knew it was the earrings cuz i can't wear anything but gold or silver for more than one night without getting irritations.

So my guess is that its EDM


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

Well, i used edm for 2 to 3 weeks before I actually purchased my kit, which then came at the same time with the finishing powder and a matte formula that i started testing out (I originally ordered all intensive formulas) and thats when it started. So I think its either the matte formula or the finishing powder (which has caused allergic reactions )

I know its not the blushes bc i used that from the beginning with no problem.


----------



## Kathy (May 2, 2008)

I agree it might be an allergic reaction to the EDM. Try not using it for a couple days and see if they start to go away.


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2008)

i agree, maybe it's an allergic reaction to EDM. if you can try using the products alone to see if it's the matte formula or the finishing powder that's causing this.


----------



## Adrienne (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree, maybe it's an allergic reaction to EDM. if you can try using the products alone to see if it's the matte formula or the finishing powder that's causing this. Dang!! Its the matte formula that was causing the itchiness. I used on sunday and it was extremely hot so naturally i started to sweat and my face started to itch like mad!!!

Today its about the same temp. and i just used intensive with the finishing powder and no problems!!


----------



## BrookeG (May 6, 2008)

It sounds like it is an allergic reaction. Get rid of the EMD. By the way, clogged pores can have many different colors: they can be white, black or red. But be careful with the products you use, especially if you have oily skin and acne runs in your fam.


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 5, 2008)

My pores have clogged up really badly after using powders containing silk. I can feel the bumps on my face, but some clogged pores you just can't see. Routine exfoliation will help prevent build-up in the pores. I'd also suggest using toilet seat covers (not used ones, of course!) as blotting sheets. They are just as effective as the ones you find in the stores.


----------

